# 50" COBIA ON THE KAYAK!!!!!!!!!



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Here is a preview...I am exhausted. There is a long story that goes with this one...report to follow...I love FL and Kayaking and Cobia...what a wonderful day!



















OK Here it goes...I launched the kayak at 530pm with dead calm conditions everywhere. There was bait busting all over the bar out to about 1/4 mile out. I caught a few livies and headed out to my honey whole. When I got there I immediately caught a snapper on my new satltist that my girlfriends dad bought me after flipping on sunday and losing my 345gti...he was hooked up with a shark...it was funny. Then I had a shark come up to my kayak so i fed him a speedo and got that on video(will post later) Then out of no where the coast guard battle ships comes dead at me to ask me if Im ok because hey got a call there was a kayaker in distress way offshore...I laughed and talked to the guys...while Im having a conversation with them I get hooked up on a nice snapper...Im reeling that guy up and then my flyline goes off...it has a nice snapper on it too. The coast guard guys were really impressed and Im pretty sure they marked my spot...those bastards. So im limited on snaps so I head back in. I am seeing sharks finning everywhere it was soooo flat. I hang out in about 40ft for about 30 minutes and then head into 30ft..right then a BIG tarpon rolls 10ft from my kayak (I swear TEN feet!) I throw my live threadfin way out in front of him but nothing...I start cruising outside the bar and I see a wake with no shark fin!!! OH BOY! I threw my live threadfin at him and WHAM a different one knocks the crap out of him...I jack him up and he spits:banghead:bangheadI hte hooking cobes with mackeral leaders...I let it sit for .5 seconds and he eats it again and I jack the hell out of him and then the battle begins. I knew I had a cobia just from the way it was fighting and he swam under my kayak I thought he was abouty 50lbs...I proceeded to fight him for 30 minutes scared shitless I was going to lose him. I finally get him worn out and I troll him into the beach...I yell at some tourist lady to grab my kayak and pull it up on shore. I fought the cobia from the beach some more and then grabbed my gaff of my kayak and went in about 3 ft of water and gaffed him in the head...There was about 25 tourists watching all this and they thought I was crazy going in after that shark! I was covered from head to toe in sweat (There was no wind). About 25 minutes of all this was in the dark...I hooked the cobia at 750pm. He went 50 inches on the measuring board and I think he is about 40lbs...too bad he had a small head. I think I am more proud of this cobia than my 68lber off the pier...I know I had to work for this one alot harder. I was a bit jealous of the sail caught but I am over it now. I just got to get the Tarpon and the Sailfish and my life will be complete =) The cobes are out there kayakers...go get em! I will post a video of the shark tomorrow.



























































































Time to get some:sleeping and dream about that Tarpon! Hopefully I dont have to catch him by myself YAKFLIES!!! Whats funny is I used yakflies kayak today because a few trip ago my livewell caught on fire while I was offshore...thats why I shouldnt build things.


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Great job Tex.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

oh my!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

good job! can't wait for the story


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

great job tex


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh i hate mayhem now they have ALL of the records for kayak wars except dorado but i think teds might be able to hold on.:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown but awesome fish by the way


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn Chris you got his ass. congrats :bowdown:bowdown

Late runs. Gotta love em. Especially if your yakkin.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

badass!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *Linda&Ernie (6/24/2009)*Damn Chris you got his ass. congrats :bowdown:bowdown
> 
> Late runs. Gotta love em. Especially if your yakkin.


Thanks Ernie! You started it all though...hell both you and Linda beat me to it! You need to come over here and come with me and Tim...PM me if you are interested in this weekend...I predict someone is getting a poon in the next 2 weeks!


----------



## fat guy/little boat (Nov 12, 2008)

*sweet!:clap*


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Awesome, Tex!!! I guess you finally lived up to your old "Cobia Pro" user name from a yakin'persective. :letsdrink Congratulations and go Team Mayhem!!!


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

Good Job Texas!! I'm so jealous but at least I caught the first one at OIP this year... btw next time you let some lady drag my kayak on the beach could you flip my rudder up before hand? :banghead Hopefully there will be some left this weekend


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. 

.

.

Great Read, Great Report, Great Pics. Thanks for sharing. 

Again, Dang.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *YakFlies (6/24/2009)*Good Job Texas!! I'm so jealous but at least I caught the first one at OIP this year... btw next time you let some lady drag my kayak on the beach could you flip my rudder up before hand? :banghead Hopefully there will be some left this weekend


Yea timmy I only got so many hands ok!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Tex- Awesome job on the cobe and snappers - Have you caught any black snaps out there - I have not had one in 5 or six trips all red snappers.



:toast

Stressless


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I know Erniealready posted but I have to comment as well! He told me last night as soon as I walked in from work. You deserve that fish - *CONGRATULATIONS! *


----------



## GAGE (Mar 4, 2008)

monster kings, red snapper, sailfish, dorado and cobia...you gulf kayakers got it going on!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown



Congrats on a great fish!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

wow Tex - just another day on the beach for you though. Congrats & great story


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great Job Chris, that looks like a twin to the one I caught a few weeks ago. 

WHY DIDN'T YOU LAND IT IN THE KAYAK!!??


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Man that is just bad ass. Congrats you deserved that fish.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

That is badass!!!


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

thats sweet....really kick ass!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Badass Chris. I knew you'd think twice about gaffing him in the yak, but Tim says he's not scared to do it.I might hook up with ya'll Sat. but I'd like to go on the boat. Troy got a 50#er off the pier today.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Sgt SeaSick (Jun 1, 2009)

Great report, Great pics, as always.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

LOVE Cobia on the Grill , bet this one tasted even better because of the way you caught it :clap


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

THATS FREAKIN AWESOME MAN (WOW):bowdown:clap:bowdown


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

really cool!! congrats!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

AWESOME FISH HEY WHERE DO YALL PUT YOUR YAKS IN IN DESTJN ? CAN I PUT IT IN AT THA STATE PARK ? ANY INFO APPRECIATED.::hotsun


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice....yaking a Cobe that big takes skill...congrats....:clap


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *beachsceneguy (6/27/2009)*AWESOME FISH HEY WHERE DO YALL PUT YOUR YAKS IN IN DESTJN ? CAN I PUT IT IN AT THA STATE PARK ? ANY INFO APPRECIATED.::hotsun


We put in at the Pompano Beach access at the old pier site (Crystal Beach)...Its only .60 miles to the Miss Louise a sunken ship in 55ft of water that holds a good amount of bait and fish. You can put in at Henderson Beach but if you are not a Destin Resident with a pass it costs money.


----------



## Fedzilla (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice catch, I still need to get out in the Gulf.


----------

